# AUDI TT MK2 2.0 TFSI STAGE 3 LPFP upgrade?



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello there,

After stage 3 (K04 conversion) that I have on my car, we are suffering low pressure error, and after all parts we replace (Autotech HPFP, all fuel sensors, RS4 PRV, cam follower ) we are getting low fuel pressure error (please check below) and we are assuming that LPFP need to be replaces with new stronger one. In Sport mod, in some moment car will just cat power, and went to safe mode. Engine model is 2.0 TFSI BWA (2007).

So what I need is suggestion which one we need to purchase, to be precise, is there any affordable solution that can be easy swap or any suggestion at all?

Error:

1 Fault Found:
000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure
P0087 - 002 - Too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 73544 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.05.12
Time: 21:57:07

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4364 /min
Load: 98.4 %
Speed: 132.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Ttrs pump and controller. Birdprey made a great write up.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi mate, can you share some link with me? Where to buy controller? This is not regular TTRS controller, right? Pump I can buy from our local dealer.

P.S

I tough that there is some WALBRO solution.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

P.S

What about below systems? My car is FWD. 

1. https://www.uspmotorsports.com/Engi...age-3-Auxiliary-Low-Pressure-Fuel-System.html 
2. Or this pump, no need complicated installation, no need new module: https://www.bar-tek-tuning.de/en/tfsi-upgrade-fuelpump-lowpressure
3. Or this one https://www.urotuning.com/DeatschWerks-DW65v-High-Flow-Fuel-Pump-VW-Audi-1-p/9-654-1025.htm


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay so 1 through 3 all have stronger pumps problem is stock controllers and wiring are not meant to supply power tp those outputs. The usp one needs their module and you will need to run a direct power relay just like the TTRS solution. I will get the link for you.

Factory pump, module and aftermarket very easy to wire in 30 amp relay kit.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7108845

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

So even I do not have plan to go over 330/340HP with FWD and DW65v, I need new controller, right?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Forge. Trust me. You will plan on doing more down the road. You can do a ttrs pump and controller for under 600 US$ without the relay kit if you do not go over 450hp.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Forge-Power said:


> Hello there,
> 
> After stage 3 (K04 conversion) that I have on my car, we are suffering low pressure error, and after all parts we replace (Autotech HPFP, all fuel sensors, RS4 PRV, cam follower ) we are getting low fuel pressure error (please check below) and we are assuming that LPFP need to be replaces with new stronger one. In Sport mod, in some moment car will just cat power, and went to safe mode. Engine model is 2.0 TFSI BWA (2007).
> 
> ...


Look best thing you can do is test the volume and pressure of your low pressure pump. Also realize the fuel pressure regulator is in the filter. A simple fuel pressure gage and some rubber hose and a container to catch the fuel is all you need.
I probably did a better write up somewhere. You need to clamp off the hose with a c-clamp so you can restrict the pressure to 58.8lbs using the gauge. Once you have the clamp adjusted then collect 15 secs worth in a container and check it against the chart. I would think a K04 levels the stock pump should be fine but this will let you know. You also can check to see what the regulator is holding.


----------



## Forge-Power (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you. It was HPFP problem. We replace it with original Hitachi case, and now all working fine. Thank you one more time for support.


----------

